# 2 minutes of direct



## Markwright (Nov 19, 2019)

Sunlight kills corona. 
Probably good to have some heat there too.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

And you know this how?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Markwright said:


> Sunlight kills corona.
> Probably good to have some heat there too.


You are correct, sunlight does kill Corona. Yet these numbskulls insist we "stay inside". A study was released showing that approximately 80% of all Covid transmission occurs inside. 
While I agree we should avoid crowds, any spread-out outdoor activity should be encouraged. When they say "stay home", it should encourage yard work, walking in small groups, exterior property repairs, etc.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Makes sense why packing plant workers are getting it ,work inside all day.Go home with 20 others and drink Corona all night.

well maybe they will go outside now and drink Corona on the lawn being it is getting warmer out.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

carcajou said:


> And you know this how?


Heat is one of ways to kill the virous, example washing your clothes isn't what necessarily kills all the virous it's the dryer heat. It's recommended to even put kid's stuff animals in the dryer for 10-15 minutes. Above 150 degrees is what I have seen, is bad news for the virus.

So summertime, inside cars could be detrimental to the virus, but as far as summer outdoor temps? IDK, seems Iran has quite a problem and I think they are kind of hot (but not to 150 degrees outside). And Australia's summer months are just passing, they also have the virus.

Larry


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I’ve always thought, and I’m no expert, if you want one of those just turn on any channel of the lame strame news programs, that the heat may not be the factor as it just doesn’t get quite hot enuf in most cases....however, UV light HAS to kill it, it kills the paint on my tractors, the paint on my cars, the paint on my house, the plastic on anything, the skin on my body, I could go on and on.....why the hell would one expect it to NOT kill a virus? Probably some expert.....


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

carcajou said:


> And you know this how?


I think it just boils down to good ole common sense.....


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

We finally can begin to lean forward here in Georgia tomorrow.....thankfully.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> I think it just boils down to good ole common sense.....


Could be alright. OP said it needed 2 minutes, i was curious where he come up with that specific of a number.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

carcajou said:


> Could be alright. OP said it needed 2 minutes, i was curious where he come up with that specific of a number.


It was scientifically studied and the results were presented today. I think 74* was the magic number. Humidity curtails its half life, too.


----------



## Cozyacres (Jul 16, 2009)

https://www.foxnews.com/politics/trump-coronavirus-sunlight-heat-and-humidity


----------

